# Russian Bridge/crane climb video



## jonney (May 18, 2012)

Hi a friend of mine just posted a link to this on Facebook so I thought I would share it you all. Watching the video I was getting vertigo (am not good with hights at the best of times) hope you enjoy

http://gawker.com/5911575/russian-skywalkers-scale-1000+foot-bridge-without-safety-equipment-for-fun


----------



## V70 (May 19, 2012)

They really are a different breed over there! 

I had to laugh at their hard hats at the beginning. Seems they decided quite early on that they were a bit useless in the bigger picture of what they were about to undertake.


----------



## jonney (May 19, 2012)

V70 said:


> They really are a different breed over there!
> 
> I had to laugh at their hard hats at the beginning. Seems they decided quite early on that they were a bit useless in the bigger picture of what they were about to undertake.



yeah I laughed at that as well


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 19, 2012)

Speechless


----------



## chizyramone (May 19, 2012)

O, for crying out loud!!!!

Feckin' nutters. I _used_ to be all right with heights until the bit when yer man climbs over the barrier........

And then just sit on the rail at the end...........


----------



## oldscrote (May 19, 2012)

Jeeeeeeezus


----------



## John_D (May 19, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> O, for crying out loud!!!!
> 
> Feckin' nutters. I _used_ to be all right with heights until the bit when yer man climbs over the barrier........
> 
> And then just sit on the rail at the end...........


You think that was bad, try THIS ONE:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tfZ1NyS6Mzw


----------



## PaulPowers (May 19, 2012)

here is my view on this 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feCXr86HzMk[/ame]


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2012)

They are fucking mad, what is with going on the outside of the walkway, one slip and your history from that hight. Made my stomach churn looking down even on video.


----------



## rectory-rat (May 19, 2012)

Bloody hell!! I'd die from shock and fall straight off the bloody thing if I tried that! Actually shaking a little bit just watching it....


----------



## steve2109 (May 19, 2012)

made my toes curl, scarey scarey stuff


----------



## ZCDVP (May 19, 2012)

That is bloody horrendous i was ok until they decided to walk on the outside then it put me over the edge and with the wind at that height i would not be up there in a million years.


----------



## cogito (May 19, 2012)

The more I watch it the more I want it


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 19, 2012)

at Paul's Youtube post! Love it!


----------



## RichCooper (May 20, 2012)

That made me cringe those guys are fkn mental


----------



## Tinks (May 20, 2012)

Wow!!....simply just WOW!!! This made me feel ill!


----------



## night crawler (May 21, 2012)

Seems things like this happed years ago as well. A mate of mine mentioned a film about a French guy who walked between the twin towers. He did it just before the police came. He and his accomplices were arrested. he got off by doing a show for charity , his mate deprted and the other two thrown in goal. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jov-HMaOPQ&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 21, 2012)

Funny how just watching a video on a PC screen can still make your stomach churn. I think I was holding onto the mouse for dear life during that. Nutters!

But I bet we would all love to have the balls to do that.


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (May 21, 2012)

WOW! at the end when he stood on the bars and held the camera up i was thinking dont lean too far back... oh my god oh my god!


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

Holy shit, had the old buttocks clenched watching this one ...madness but great to watch.


----------



## whodareswins (Jun 18, 2012)

They have some serious balls!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2012)

oh my life...........


----------



## HorZa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not the best with heights at all, but when they stepped outside of the crane but stomach started churning. Very brave or very stupid?


----------



## kehumff (Jun 19, 2012)

Nutters, made my hands go a little clammy on the mouse! (Attractive!)


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 19, 2012)

Bloody hell, that's something else that is!


----------

